# Super clean 1985 Schwinn Cimarron



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Not the most exciting bike but boy it sure is a clean one. The Cimarron was the first attempt by Schwinn to build a higher end bike. The Sierra series that preceded them Cimarron were mostly budget oriented bikes. This is a first year Cimarron and has a fillet brazed front end and fork with lug work on the seat tube. Components are mostly Shimano Deore XT deer head. As far as I can tell, this one is 100% original spec including tires and original cables.

More pictures and details @ MOMBAT: 1985 Schwinn Cimarron


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, that is clean. I like the color. Cool bike.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great bike! The early to mid 80`s era bikes are my absolute favorite, and I love that one! :thumbsup: What a beauty...


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow super clean!


----------



## aruuk (Jun 18, 2007)

*Defines Mint*

That is a beautiful example of what "mint" should mean when advertising a vintage bike.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Shiny:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't think the seat is original, but super nice! I think one of the Annapurnas you guys have has a Cimarron seat and high rise bar/stem combo.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ah, maybe I'm thinking of a dif year. I worked at a shop that sold them but definitely not as early as 85.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Really nice spec on that thing. What was the MSRP?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Really nice spec on that thing. What was the MSRP?


That was a long time ago, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but it seems like they were in the $800 range.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Very clean indeed!

Looking at your pics gets me more hooked up to vintage steel bikes..

Can't wait to post mine too 

Very nice bike you got there sir


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> That was a long time ago, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but it seems like they were in the $800 range.


That was a chunk back then? American built, nice spec, good looker. I would think that Schwinn was on the right track with this bike. Too bad they derailed.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Always nice to find bike in such nice condition, makes clean up easy. The sad part is they were never used as they should be but it is nice to be able to show them in their original state. Almost like walking back into your local Schwinn dealer in 1985.


----------



## 38superman (Aug 4, 2012)

We have a couple of vintage Schwinn bikes in the garage but none are as cool as your Cimarron. My daughter rides a light baby blue Schwinn Suburban 5 speed at collage. I guess all things old are cool again.


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

It looks like someone bought it and forgot about it. 

I had to go to the mombat site because it reminded me of my first "mountain" bike I bought as a kid, the Mesa Runner. It was cool to find an add on the site with the exact color of mine. Apparently they called it an "all terrain" model, it took more abuse then it was intended for. 

Thanks for posting this find, brought back some good ole' memories.


----------



## mtr3 (Jul 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> That was a long time ago, so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but it seems like they were in the $800 range.


Not quite. They were $550 in 1985: (see mombat.org/685Bikes.jpg, I can't post links until I have 10 posts)

By 1987 the price had increased to $719.95 (I bought one new then and still have the receipt). One of the reasons they were so well regarded was that they were a bargain considering what you got for the price.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtr3 said:


> Not quite. They were $550 in 1985: (see mombat.org/685Bikes.jpg, I can't post links until I have 10 posts)
> 
> By 1987 the price had increased to $719.95 (I bought one new then and still have the receipt). One of the reasons they were so well regarded was that they were a bargain considering what you got for the price.


Thanks for the clarification. My memory is definitely fuzzy with the passage of time.

Is your '87 the red one with the gold lettering? That is the model I most recently remembered selling in our shop. I believe we were selling those in that low $700 range, but by the time they were decked out with a new set of Ground Controls, some accessories, and tax, they were out the door near $800. The last couple we had at the end of the year sold on clearance for $600 with Ground Controls.


----------



## albin0rhin0 (Aug 28, 2012)

Solid!


----------



## NiallB (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a green Cimarron which I purchased from my cousins husband back in 1991, I have used it as a commuter bike ever since. It has straight bars instead of the ones shown in the picture and runs on fatboy tyres, the rims are araya but one is a replacement. Great bike and has never let me down ever. The build date is 1005 on the badge and has a made in Chicargo decal on the frame as well as the schwinn badge


----------

